# Polarized Training and Intervals



## hobkirk (Jun 3, 2010)

I've been doing 4x8 intervals for ten weeks and trying to keep almost all my other rides in heart rate zone 1 or 2, but I have questions about some of the details.

*Interval questions:*

Should I make an effort to keep cadence high?
Is it important to keep the rests short? I've been somewhat casual about my cool-down segments - some are 3 minutes, some are 4, based on traffic, a riding partner's position, whatever.
Should I continue doing intervals every week? Or take a week off periodically?
*Easy ride questions:*

How important is low heart rate? Is Zone 1 significantly better than Zone 2?
My AHR almost always end up around 124-129, although this month they are getting the lower: AHR 128, 124, 111, 115, 123, 123, 124)
Today I led a group of 30 on my 70th Birthday Ride. They were a little slower than me, so my AHR was only 116. I spent a lot of time coasting, waiting for people to catch up. More climbing than most my rides.


*BACKGROUND

*I've been riding for 5 years, I average about 5K miles a year, I'm 70, 6'1" and 230# (sad to say!)


*Heart Rate Zones* (based on LTHR of 145):

Zone 1 <117
Zone 2 118-129
Zone 3 130-135
Zone 4 = 136-144
*AHR & MHR during intervals:*

Average AHR and MHR for all 4 intervals:
145 / 151 (most recent week, speed was PR)
142 / 147
146 / 151
142 / 147
135 / 141 (too early in AM, cadence low, speed only slightly slow)
150 / 152
148 / 152


*Thanks!*


----------



## GeorgiePorgie (Oct 7, 2015)

I hope to be as active as you are when I am 70. That's inspirational! I couldn't give you any input as i'm brand new to this at 28, just wanted to comment your inspirational! Keep at it!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

The only structured training plan I've been on had me do the easier/endurance rides in the middle of zone 2 for what it's worth. For intervals the rest period is equal to or less than the high intensity portion depending on the objective, although the ones I've done as part of a plan were equal except for the long 12 minute FTP intervals, where rest was 6 minutes long

The cadence for the interval is also dependent on the objective. 2 minute intervals are often done at 100+ cadence to stress the cardio system as an example. Longer ones are often done at around 85 rpms based on what I have seen anyway.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

On the intervals, don't worry about cadence at all. Use whatever combination of gearing and cadence you wish that allows you to perform as you have been. Rest periods should be ~ 1/2 of the work effort period, so for an 8 min interval, a 4 min rest. Keep up with the intervals, but give yourself a few days off every 3-4 weeks, then get back on the plan. 

I agree with others - impressive for age. Keep it up!


----------

